# First coat of polly on int timbers



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

These are all hand hewn mortise and tenon beams that were built on sight.
I stained and polyurethaned them last week. One more coat of Polly tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! Now that is impressive! Just to be able to say you did that job is a feather in your cap.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The Cutting Edge said:


> These are all hand hewn mortise and tenon beams that were built on sight.
> I stained and polyurethaned them last week. One more coat of Polly tomorrow.


Nice hammerbeam framing.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I put the last coat on today. It rained here so the humidity was ridiculous. I spent 15 min spraying the car siding and an hour and a half knocking down the runs. I still have a big porch that is the same way to do and a bunch of soffit and fascia. Its about to get too cold to do it here.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------

